# Navionics card question



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have one of the Navionics mapping cards and they are pretty decent, now my question is I am using an Eagle 502C unit and have several hundred waypoints marked and now am thinking of moving over to a HB SI unit, am curious if anyone knows if the waypoints are marked on the Navionics card or are they stored in my Eagle Unit?? I believe I have read if I pul my card and put it in another unit that the waypoints stay, just trying to confirm that.

Thanks for your help.
Salmonid


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Can you copy the waypoints on the sd card you have in the 502C? I did that with my 987C humminbird that i was going to sell and then downloaded them into my new model that i bought. I then erased all waypoints from my old unit without the card in it. So i guess the points stay on the machine even after the card's been removed.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, my unit has a sd slot available but i have never done any home PC stuff before with a fish finder, can someone tell me how/what to do with it? its basically a Lowrance 522 unit in Eagle disquise. I looked all over the Eagle website and there are hundreds of articles where you can upload to mapping programs but nothing as simple as how to upload from unit to card. 

Thanks Salmonid


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hit menu 2x an scroll to transfer data. Save to chip or load to graph. This is with the msd card. Wouldnt think sd wouldnt be to much diff.


----------

